# painting metal storm door...brush strokes showing



## ionic_slim (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm re-painting a metal storm door that has some surface rust and the paint strokes show up in the paint.

The surface has been prepped...rust sanded off with 60grit and the painted surface sanded with 150grit.

I'm using a Purdy 2in brush with latex paint.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

did you use a rust inhibiting primer? Or are you just painting away? How bout a little background info? Who are you, where are you from, how long have you been painting?


----------



## ionic_slim (Jun 24, 2009)

I sprayed on some rustoleum primer after the sanding. I'm from TX and a diyer working on a personal project to paint my home.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ionic_slim said:


> I'm from TX and a diyer working on a personal project to paint my home.


BINGO !

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

